# 1963 Schwinn



## Ignaz Schwinn (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still looking for a Schwinn middleweight or Wasp made on my birthday.  Anyone with a 1963 with a serial number between F351085 and F354640 for sale?  Any condition....


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 18, 2011)

Still looking eh Jamie? Theres one out there for ya and I hope it's a cherry. Maybe at the Seatle swap?
Neil


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Birthdate Bike*

I'm still on the hunt!  Anyone have a F351085 to F354640 to sell?


----------



## mruiz (Aug 20, 2013)

*1963*

Sorry  The exact date is hard.


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 21, 2013)

What price estimate would you like to give, i has a friend to wants to sell


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Aug 22, 2013)

mruiz said:


> I got a March 63,     C 332244, View attachment 109922
> 250




Thanks Mruiz, but I'm after one actually made on my birthdate.  Nice bike though!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 3, 2014)

*Still hunting...*

I'm bumping this old thread again.  I still have yet to find one.  Anyone come across one to sell since was last posted?


----------



## mruiz (Apr 4, 2014)

*I am trying to help you here*

1963 Black MARK-IV  Jaguar  (K3324)  Sorry just trying to help.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 4, 2014)

*Incredible........*

It would be nice to have a separate section for those of us looking for birthday bikes, or at least a sticky......


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 4, 2014)

*Actual Birthdate...*

Thanks for another offer mruiz, but it is STILL a Birthday bike I am looking for.  Close is no cigar!


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 4, 2014)

You should call it a "conception" bike and not a "birthday" bike. The serial number date is the date the frame was made (or at least when the dropout/headtube part was stamped), the actual bike was made days, weeks, months, or even years (in some cases) later. Unfortunately Schwinn didn't provide bike build dates to dealers until '74, and didn't record those dates on bikes until '76.


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 4, 2014)

*that's right*



Metacortex said:


> You should call it a "conception" bike and not a "birthday" bike. The serial number date is the date the frame was made (or at least when the dropout/headtube part was stamped), the actual bike was made days, weeks, months, or even years (in some cases) later. Unfortunately Schwinn didn't provide bike build dates to dealers until '74, and didn't record those dates on bikes until '76.




I would think 25% of the frames built in the later part of 63 were sold in 64. For example I have a Green Phantom with a 49 frame date, but according to most experts on phantoms the green ones were introduced in 1950.  But if a frame date represents a birthday date to Mr. Schwinn then so be it.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 5, 2014)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> I'm still looking for a Schwinn middleweight or Wasp made on my birthday.  Anyone with a 1963 with a serial number between F351085 and F354640 for sale?  Any condition....






Metacortex said:


> You should call it a "conception" bike and not a "birthday" bike. The serial number date is the date the frame was made (or at least when the dropout/headtube part was stamped), the actual bike was made days, weeks, months, or even years (in some cases) later. Unfortunately Schwinn didn't provide bike build dates to dealers until '74, and didn't record those dates on bikes until '76.




forget it......


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> . Now I have to go back and sharpen my pointy head, reload my pocket protector, puke, and pray for forgiveness of wanting my birthday, eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ejaculation bike.




Wow, just wow.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 7, 2014)

*Meaning of date*

I've been down this road before too.  Stamped, welded, built, recorded, assembled, painted, shipped or sold.  I don't really care which, because it's the only verifiable date that can be traced to an actual day.  It's just the obsessed collector in me that makes me HAVE to have one!  No harm in dreaming!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 9, 2014)

*MLC / Copake*

I'd love to go, but I can't.  If anyone here is going to the MLC swap / Copake auction, I would gladly pay a finder's fee if my bike is located.  Please jot down the serial numbers to have a look! F351085 to F354640.  Thanks!


----------

